# Please help me to find responsible and reliable breeder in MN.



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello, 
We are planning to get a puppy (German Shepherd) in spring of 2015 and started to look for responsible and reliable breeders in MN (and/or WI) area. Unfortunately, there are not too many breeders in MN, and all of them have very little information on websites. I am not sure if I need to contact all of them, and would like to ask experienced German Shepherd owners about advice first. Thank you in advance!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

You looking for Am show line, or German show or working lines?? What do you want to do with your dog?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

An elderly neighbor lady recently got a beautiful pup from Jerland Kennels in Barron, WI....from what I can tell so far...it's a quality GSD.

Seems the local breeders in the MSP area are mostly ASL.

I personally had two GSDs from a local breeder in the MSP area...and unfortunately had bad luck....I went elsewhere for my current GSD.

Best of luck in your search,

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are interested in a working line, I would look at this kennel
http://www.staatsmacht.com/

Heard very good things about them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> An elderly neighbor lady recently got a beautiful pup from Jerland Kennels in Barron, WI....from what I can tell so far...it's a quality GSD.
> 
> Seems the local breeders in the MSP area are mostly ASL.
> 
> ...


I've met one very nice dog from Jerland when I was out running errands. I know nothing about the kennel other than I looked at the website myself and said, "Pass" because the dogs/lines weren't what I was looking for. But he was a nice dog, and his owner very clearly worked hard with him - it showed.

My girl is an American showline/German showline cross. We've been really happy with her, and I had a really positive experience with my breeder. Go to the local club website (gsdcmsp.org) to start. That's where I found mine.

SuperG, I'd be curious about which breeder, if you felt comfortable shooting a PM.


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

*River Rock*

Does anyone have puppy from River Rock in St. Cloud, MN?
RiverRock German Shepherds - German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies - Zoa Rockenstein - St Cloud Minnesota


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are some older threads that might help you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/433561-another-mn-newbie-needs-direction.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/herding/344402-herding-gsd-breeder-3.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...utable-working-line-breeders-minnesota-3.html

Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Never heard of this kennel so I clicked the link. I like to know who the other breeders in my "neighborhood" are. 

Anyone have any idea what she means by "working line" puppy mill? Read the first paragraph on this page. Odd, to me, unless I'm missing her meaning. RiverRock German Shepherd Dog - Puppies and Upcoming Litters - RiverRock German Shepherds in St Cloud Minnesota

To the OP, they are ASL dogs, and they seem rather pricey. $2500-3500 for a companion-only pup on limited reg. ???  I'm in the wrong lines! 

I should maybe not comment because I am Euro lines all the way, and don't know one ASL ped from another, so maybe that's the norm for American lines. If looking purely for a pet, possibly they would be ok, but I would make really really sure I knew the health history, as what I know of American show line health history is rather sketchy. When you breed for conformation above all else for many generations, and linebreed and inbreed that tightly, you're begging for trouble if the dogs you're linebreeding on aren't rock solid in both body and mind.


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is from their e-mail:
"Deposits are in the amount of $1,000.00 toward the $3500.00 purchase of a puppy with the balance due when the puppy is picked up. Deposits are 100% refundable at any time, for any reason, if you change your mind. If you want to reserve a puppy, you can leave a deposit when you visit or mail it to me (before or after your visit)". 

I'm wondering why the price is so high? 
We already visited staatsmacht kennel on Saturday, and met owner and people who came to train their dogs. Very impressive... However, I would like to visit other kennels before my final decision. 
Can somebody tell me here - is it normal to ask to see parents of the future litters?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Never heard of this kennel so I clicked the link. I like to know who the other breeders in my "neighborhood" are.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what she means by "working line" puppy mill? Read the first paragraph on this page. Odd, to me, unless I'm missing her meaning. RiverRock German Shepherd Dog - Puppies and Upcoming Litters - RiverRock German Shepherds in St Cloud Minnesota
> 
> ...


Yup, I paid $2500 for my show line girl. Knowing the pedigree and her breeder's philosophy, I think it was a good purchase to get what I wanted, part of which was assurance that they were careful with health, structure, and temperament.

What I wanted for other traits in a dog might not be what the OP wants, of course! But my pup is smart, stable, a wonderful pet, and just what I wanted.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

$2500 for ASL, conformation dog $1500 ASL for performance dog


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

So $2500-$2500 IS high, then and I'm not just crazy? 

To the OP- I am guessing the price is high because of the market. Depending on who you cater to, you can charge more or less. Some of the most "hardcore" working line breeders charge less than the average pet breeder because experienced folks know the market better than someone searching for their first pet. It's a different culture, for sure.

I would have a hard time, conscience-wise, charging $3500 for my pups, who I would gladly put up against theirs any day of the week, though beauty is in the eye of the beholder and you could not pay me to breed ASLs. Even the nice German Showline pups I know aren't THAT much.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> So $2500-$2500 IS high, then and I'm not just crazy?
> 
> To the OP- I am guessing the price is high because of the market. Depending on who you cater to, you can charge more or less. Some of the most "hardcore" working line breeders charge less than the average pet breeder because experienced folks know the market better than someone searching for their first pet. It's a different culture, for sure.
> 
> I would have a hard time, conscience-wise, charging $3500 for my pups, who I would gladly put up against theirs any day of the week, though beauty is in the eye of the beholder and you could not pay me to breed ASLs. Even the nice German Showline pups I know aren't THAT much.


After doing my research, I didn't think it high at all for the quality of puppy I was getting. I expect to pay at least that much next time around. But YMMV. And I prefer ASL, so there's that.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

WateryTart, I'm lost. I have no idea what your puppy is or anything about your puppy......I was commenting about $3500 for the pups on the website...American lines with limited registration.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> WateryTart, I'm lost. I have no idea what your puppy is or anything about your puppy......I was commenting about $3500 for the pups on the website...American lines with limited registration.


She's an American line with limited registration. I should have clarified that bit. I am very happy with her as a pet, but I won't try to claim she's the next big thing or anything like that!

I was just saying that after doing my research in American show lines, I personally don't think the price is that crazy for a healthy, well bred puppy. That's all I was getting at, nothing more. 

YMMV.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

made the mistake of choosing same breeder as MN governor, Mark Dayton. Breeder was "odd" but we are extremely happy with our pups. Would not recommend our breeder, however. Seems more like byb than reputable GSD working line breeder.


----------



## gsdwindborne (May 25, 2010)

My friend,and co-breeder Myra Shear just bred her ASL,US Select #8,Can.Select #3,girl,Ch.Clementine Of Oh My,to the last yrs.USGrand Victor,this yrs.Can.Grand Victor.Ch.Woodside"s Megabucks,who wood be a 1/2 brother to the Ch.male I just finished,outstanding temperments,health statistics,OFA,DM tested etc.,she is right up in MN.,puppies will be ready early spring of 2015,Myra has had some of the best ASL gsds for yrs.,is very honest,and forthright,and the two parents on this breeding are magnificient animals!her ph.,is 651-464-9812,she does not have a website,as she does not breed often.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

Have any of you actually owned River Rock GSDs?
I've spoken to the breeder and she says all the "right" things about her breeding operation, goals for the dogs, etc. I also like the fact that she works with the dogs on herding and is very active with that.
Still, if I'm going to make at least two trips from Chicago to Minnesota (first to meet her and the parent and then to pick up the dog) I would really like to hear from somebody with direct experience.
As others have noted, she's expensive and when you factor in travel costs, it really gets up there.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

River Rock GSD's and Staatsmacht? That's like comparing apples to oranges. Two completely different kinds of dogs. I'd go with Staatsmacht without question. Of course having had both working and show lines I've grown partial to working lines and Staatsacht has a great reputation!


----------

